# How is Roy Hibbert going to be refereed next year?



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

During the regular season Roy Hibbert got into foul trouble a whole heck of alot, and it seems as soon as the Pacers played the Knicks and the Heat he was wasn't getting called for any fouls that he was commiting. The whole "verticality" thing was pretty much a new rule the refs created for Roy Hibbert during the playoffs allowing him to jump into players with a *horizontal motion* with his hands up. A foul in any other game. 

Is this how Roy is going to reffed from now on? Are the NBA going to change that rule? Or was it because of the opponents the Pacers played?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Playoffs are more physical. He got away with a lot more contact than you'd get away with in the regular season. I'd venture to guess he'll adjust after a few games.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

He will probably get away with it more than other players do. That's his thing now with the officials. It seems like every star or superstar has nuances where officials give them more leeway and this will be where Hibbert gets benefit. He does a good job of staying vertical most of the time and jumping straight up, so when he cheats a little bit, officials give him the benefit.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Marc Gasol (and probably others that don't immediately leap to mind) also gets a similar benefit for going straight up.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Sir Patchwork said:


> He will probably get away with it more than other players do. That's his thing now with the officials. It seems like every star or superstar has nuances where officials give them more leeway and this will be where Hibbert gets benefit. He does a good job of staying vertical most of the time and jumping straight up, *so when he cheats a little bit*, officials give him the benefit.


He cheated more that just a little bit, he was breaking rules alot every game.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

what a freaking nancy - are you that scared of the Pacers that you're already whining?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> He will probably get away with it more than other players do. That's his thing now with the officials. It seems like every star or superstar has nuances where officials give them more leeway and this will be where Hibbert gets benefit. He does a good job of staying vertical most of the time and jumping straight up, so when he cheats a little bit, officials give him the benefit.


Dwight Howard stayed on the floor and started getting the benefit of a lot of non-calls for going "straight up" when he became a DPOY type player. Not saying it's right, but it is what it is. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

e-monk said:


> what a freaking nancy - are you that scared of the Pacers that you're already whining?


Um no, I don't think anyone is scared of the Pacers. I just like equality. What fair is fair.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

I would be pretty scared of the Pacers right now if I was a heat fan.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

XxIrvingxX said:


> I would be pretty scared of the Pacers right now if I was a heat fan.


Oh beating them two years in a row in playoffs should really make us scared, especially after we beat them with a badly injured Wade. . Yeah okay there bud, keeping taking them pills.

Every years its:

Heat should be scared of Bulls, Pacers, Boston, Knicks, spurs, okc etc.

We beat them all...That lessens the "scariness" nature of those teams. We don't become scared of them after we beat them, you moron.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

doctordrizzay said:


> Oh beating them two years in a row in playoffs should really make us scared, especially after we beat them with a badly injured Wade. . Yeah okay there bud, keeping taking them pills.
> 
> Every years its:
> 
> ...


You become scared of a team after they get better, which the Pacers will do, and so far if the Heat have proven anything it's that they're going to be worse this year unless they make some off season changes. Only a moron would think otherwise.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

doctordrizzay said:


> Um no, I don't think anyone is scared of the Pacers. I just like equality. What fair is fair.


so then why aren't you railing against the tendency of some players to blatantly flop?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

doctordrizzay said:


> Oh beating them two years in a row in playoffs should really make us scared, especially after we beat them with a badly injured Wade. . Yeah okay there bud, keeping taking them pills.
> 
> Every years its:
> 
> ...


oh how short the memories of some folks are, both the Pacers and Spurs came 'uncomfortably' close to beating your heroes (in fact in both cases arguments could be made that they beat themselves) -meanwhile both teams have taken steps to get better and the Heat not so much

anyway if you're not worried why are you already whining?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Are you really concerned how big men are officiated in this era ? Please, big men pick up so many terrible calls. The way Hibbert was officiated in the playoffs was fair. He has a right to actually defend the paint, not just stand there absorb contact and get a foul called on him.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

23AJ said:


> *Are you really concerned how big men are officiated in this era ?* Please, big men pick up so many terrible calls. The way Hibbert was officiated in the playoffs was fair. He has a right to actually defend the paint, not just stand there absorb contact and get a foul called on him.


To add on to this point, the center position in this era is incredibly weak, imagine how much complaining we'd see if we had a talent of centers anywhere close to being comparable to the talent of centers we had in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

e-monk said:


> oh how short the memories of some folks are, both the Pacers and Spurs came 'uncomfortably' close to beating your heroes (in fact in both cases arguments could be made that they beat themselves) -meanwhile both teams have taken steps to get better and the Heat not so much
> 
> anyway if you're not worried why are you already whining?


you don't come close to winning. You either win or lose. 

You don't get rewarded for "almost beating a team".

Hopefully when you follow my posts you can learn more about sports in general.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Roy Hibbert jumps straight up, and doesn't draw contact with his arms.

I really don't see the issue, unless you're either 

A) Coming up with excuses in advance just in case they knock the Heat out next year.

or

B) You're a pussy.


Its a rule change they made for all bigs. If the Heat actually had a big man who could play in the paint this wouldn't be a thread right now.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Despite the vaguely homer-y overtones in the original post this does raise a really interesting point regarding how defense is officiated, especially with the proliferation of the pseudo-zone of different sorts that are run throughout the league.

The only way that these sorts of defenses can work is with A) a quick drop down by wings with a bump on rolling men on pick and rolls on the weak side and B) big guys being allowed to stand their ground as players charge into the lane. Without bigs (Roy Hibbert, Marc Gasol, Joakim Noah, Tim Duncan all being particularly adept at this) being allowed to stand their ground these defenses just flat out don't work.

It should be interesting to see which direction the officials are pointed towards with regards to "verticality", whether they start calling fouls (I don't think they should) or they start calling it more across the line.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

doctordrizzay said:


> you don't come close to winning. You either win or lose.
> 
> You don't get rewarded for "almost beating a team".
> 
> Hopefully when you follow my posts you can learn more about sports in general.


E-monk this is Drizzay you're talking to, a guy who thought the Pacers/Heat series was rigged for the Pacers to win despite the Heat winning it. Just wait for the Pacers to beat the Heat and then you can rub it in while we laugh.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'd appreciate it if everyone quit band wagoning on the Pacers.

I feel as though we're jinxed already. Going into last year it was "You're crazy, Hibbert isn't even a top 5 center." or "The Pacers are ok, but they aren't a contender. They wouldn't even make the playoffs out West."

Now we're the flavor of the week. I don't want it. Cheer for your own teams. Don't jinx mine.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> I'd appreciate it if everyone quit band wagoning on the Pacers.
> 
> I feel as though we're jinxed already. Going into last year it was "You're crazy, Hibbert isn't even a top 5 center." or "The Pacers are ok, but they aren't a contender. They wouldn't even make the playoffs out West."
> 
> Now we're the flavor of the week. I don't want it. Cheer for your own teams. Don't jinx mine.


Hey bro the Pacers suck


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> Hey bro the Pacers suck
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You suck.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> I'd appreciate it if everyone quit band wagoning on the Pacers.
> 
> I feel as though we're jinxed already. Going into last year it was "You're crazy, Hibbert isn't even a top 5 center." or "The Pacers are ok, but they aren't a contender. They wouldn't even make the playoffs out West."
> 
> Now we're the flavor of the week. I don't want it. Cheer for your own teams. Don't jinx mine.


Damn it, I thought it would be harder for him to figure out :/


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Granger and scola are nice, but they're no Garnett, pierce and kirilenko. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Granger and scola are nice, but they're no Garnett, pierce and kirilenko.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The Nets couldn't even beat a Roseless Bulls in the first round last year.

I'm not very concerned about that team.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> The Nets couldn't even beat a Roseless Bulls in the first round last year.
> 
> I'm not very concerned about that team.


Well don't forget they do have a new coach and they did add a lot of talent to the team. I would wait and see how well they play together before making that statement.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

In response to the thread title: with a whistle.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> The Nets couldn't even beat a Roseless Bulls in the first round last year.
> 
> I'm not very concerned about that team.


The Nets look pretty stacked bud, I wouldn't put them over Indiana but I don't think there's a tremendous gap. Same with the Bulls if Rose comes back 100%.

This has the potential to be the best eastern conference sine Mike.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the biggest addition to the nets was not talent, it was grit and leadership


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> The Nets couldn't even beat a Roseless Bulls in the first round last year.
> 
> I'm not very concerned about that team.


Nobody said they didn't underachieve relative to their talent last year. New roster and midseason coaching changes do that to you. Not to mention you had players flat out saying they didn't know their roles.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Heh. I'm not very concerned about the Pacers. The Nets were already capable of beating that team in a 7 game series before their big additions this summer.

I think Indiana still matches up better with Miami than the Nets do, but I don't think Indiana matches up very well with the Nets.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Roy Hibbert is only 26. He's just now coming into his prime years. I have a feeling this guy is going to be the best center in the NBA next year. He had a great post-season, and it should carry over to this up coming season. Especially with the superstar emergence of Paul George who is only 23. This Pacers team is going to be a juggernaut for a long time to come regardless of the refs. Good times in Indiana.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Nobody said they didn't underachieve relative to their talent last year. New roster and midseason coaching changes do that to you. Not to mention you had players flat out saying they didn't know their roles.


Jason Kidd is their coach. Lets all just calm down for a few minutes and see if hes any good.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> Heh. I'm not very concerned about the Pacers. The Nets were already capable of beating that team in a 7 game series before their big additions this summer.
> 
> I think Indiana still matches up better with Miami than the Nets do, but I don't think Indiana matches up very well with the Nets.


That's priceless. You also thought the Magic were going to beat the Pacers the previous playoffs. The Dwightless, just limped into the playoffs Magic.

You're one of the rare Pacer haters around here that I've seen.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Is it just me, or did 23AJ completely ruin the Pacers chances for the 2014-2015 season?


Who's your new team going to be next playoffs after you jinx my team into the ground AJ?

Get Paul George out of your ****ing avatar and cheer for another team.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Here's the way I see the Pacers 9-man rotation next year compared to last year:

2014 George Hill = 2013 George Hill (I don't see a ton of upside left with him)
2014 Lance = 2013 Lance (I think he played pretty great for them - and he should continue)
2014 MVPG > 2013 Paul George (he's not quite maxed out defensively and still has plenty room to grow on O)
2014 DWest < 2013 DWest (downside of his career; should fall off marginally)
2014 Hibbert > 2013 Hibbert (if he just plays all season like he did in the playoffs... wow)
2014 Watson > 2013 Augustin (similar games but Watson is marginally better)
2014 Granger >>>>> 2013 Sam Young (major upgrade here)
2014 Scola >> 2013 Hansbrough (pretty substantial upgrade here as well)
2014 Mahinmi = 2013 Mahinmi (I think he's playing just about as well as I thought he would)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Is it just me, or did 23AJ completely ruin the Pacers chances for the 2014-2015 season?
> 
> 
> Who's your new team going to be next playoffs after you jinx my team into the ground AJ?
> ...


I think he'll decide to be a Warriors fan.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

A few people have brought up West like hes going to have some huge drop off. The only reason hes had to be a 17ppg player is because of the rest of the teams scoring deficiencies. As the team improves on offense this year (improved Paul George, improved bench, hopefully consistent Hibbert), West will be asked to score less.

I don't think West being a year older will really show efficiency wise for him. He should be asked to do less on the offensive end going forward. Although with the way Vogels system works, there will be times where the team can't do anything offensively so we'll see.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> A few people have brought up West like hes going to have some huge drop off. The only reason hes had to be a 17ppg player is because of the rest of the teams scoring deficiencies. As the team improves on offense this year (improved Paul George, improved bench, hopefully consistent Hibbert), West will be asked to score less.
> 
> I don't think West being a year older will really show efficiency wise for him. He should be asked to do less on the offensive end going forward. Although with the way Vogels system works, there will be times where the team can't do anything offensively so we'll see.


I think people feel that way because West has always been such a high fly super athlete and you know how quickly guys like that can drop off... {-erm}


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

David West is the one guy I would never question on the Pacers. He's definitely one of the pillars for this Indiana team. West will hold it down, it's going to be up to Granger, Scola, and Watson to add more offense and defense. Which all three guys do. Its why I think it's a perfect fit. Outstanding off-season so far for the Pacers.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You aren't an Indiana fan. Quit calling it "this team". It isn't your team.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> I think he'll decide to be a Warriors fan.


As long as he doesn't side with the Cavaliers I'm cool with this.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

AJ's favorite team is what ever team the Miami Heat against in playoffs. In the past 2 years Miami has beaten 7 of his favourite teams Boston, Knicks, Pacers, Thunder, Bucks, Bulls, Spurs.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> AJ's favorite team is what ever team the Miami Heat against in playoffs. In the past 2 years Miami has beaten 7 of his favourite teams Boston, Knicks, Pacers, Thunder, Bucks, Bulls, Spurs.


The guy whose favorite team is any team with Lebron on it calling out the guy whose favorite team is any team playing against Lebron. Battle of the bandwagoners.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jamel Irief said:


> The guy whose favorite team is any team with Lebron on it calling out the guy whose favorite team is any team playing against Lebron. Battle of the bandwagoners.


Lebron plays on more than one team?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Lebron plays on more than one team?


Yea, I can see how what Jamel said confused you.


Just as you'll be confused at everyone laughing when you follow Lebron to his new team if he leaves the Heat.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

R-Star said:


> *Yea, I can see how what Jamel said confused you.*
> 
> 
> Just as you'll be confused at everyone laughing when you follow Lebron to his new team if he leaves the Heat.


I don't live in Miami, how do I follow him?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

It's so confusing....


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm so tired of people complaining about the "verticality" thing. The defender has _always_ had a right to the space he's in, whether he jumps or not, you just aren't allowed to come crashing down on the guy with your arms. When an offensive player's strategy is to run into the defender as hard as he can, it's _not_ an automatic foul every time - in fact, it should be a charge way more than it winds up being.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I'm so tired of people complaining about the "verticality" thing. The defender has _always_ had a right to the space he's in, whether he jumps or not, you just aren't allowed to come crashing down on the guy with your arms. When an offensive player's strategy is to run into the defender as hard as he can, it's _not_ an automatic foul every time - in fact, it should be a charge way more than it winds up being.


Some posters around here seem to think anything that hampers their favorite scorer should be called a foul.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Just got into it a month ago. That song always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

it's pretty great -it was one of the only shows in English on TV last year while my wife and I were in Paris- it was subtitled and the credits were in french "Finn L'Humaine et Jake la Chien"


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> it's pretty great -it was one of the only shows in English on TV last year while my wife and I were in Paris- it was subtitled and the credits were in french "Finn L'Humaine et Jake la Chien"


Strangely enough I found it on late night TV in Jamaica. I was flipping through the channels and was like "Hey, I've seen those guys before, that's that kids show." then I left it on for a minute and was hooked.

1 episode left in season 2, then I'll DL season 3.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bogg said:


> I'm so tired of people complaining about the "verticality" thing. The defender has _always_ had a right to the space he's in, whether he jumps or not, you just aren't allowed to come crashing down on the guy with your arms. When an offensive player's strategy is to run into the defender as hard as he can, it's _not_ an automatic foul every time - in fact, it should be a charge way more than it winds up being.


Most of the time Roy wasn't jumping straight up. You can't jump *INTO* guys...do you need a NBA Rules manual? Seriously, go on Ebay I'm sure you can find one. Educate yourself. 

You guys don't even know the rules, which is sad.

http://www.basketballforum.com/miami-heat/502241-ecf-game-7-pacers-heat-6-3-8-30pm-11.html


_"Israel Gutierrez ‏@IzzyESPN 53s
It's one thing to jump straight up. But what Hibbert gets away with is jumping forward w arms up. He gets that respect now."_


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea, we all watched the playoffs bro. Anyone who isn't a Lebron like you, LeGoat, and the rest of you chumps had no issues with how Hibbert played. Nor did anyone think he was doing anything other than jumping straight up with his arms in the air.


You know what I find to be just absolutely pathetic about you and your little buddies around here? As soon as someone finds a way to defend and slow down your poster boy, you guys are up in arms, crying and saying everyones cheating. "The league is against us! This isn't fair! You can't do that to Lebron!" All the while you have Battier flying across the court when someones near him. That is if Wade and Chalmers aren't already laying on the ground waiting for a call. 

If someone slows down Paul George or one of my other favorite players, I respect them for that, I don't cry foul. That's one of the reasons I like and respect Lebron _in spite_ of fans like yourself. He's an amazing defender and really puts the clamps down when he needs to.

I italicized in spite to really hit home the fact guys like you sicken me with how you follow the game. The fact there's a couple guys in the media who say the same stupid shit about anyone outside of Miami makes it even worse. At least for them they're paid to pander to low level front runners such as yourself though.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

R-Star said:


> Yea, we all watched the playoffs bro. Anyone who isn't a Lebron like you, LeGoat, and the rest of you chumps had no issues with how Hibbert played. Nor did anyone think he was doing anything other than jumping straight up with his arms in the air.
> 
> 
> You know what I find to be just absolutely pathetic about you and your little buddies around here? As soon as someone finds a way to defend and slow down your poster boy, you guys are up in arms, crying and saying everyones cheating. "The league is against us! This isn't fair! You can't do that to Lebron!" All the while you have Battier flying across the court when someones near him. That is if Wade and Chalmers aren't already laying on the ground waiting for a call.
> ...


No it sickens you that we know the rules of the game, and that Roy Hibbert who was third in fouls in the regular season magically couldn't commit one. This isnt about superstar this superstar that. This is about basic rules of the game that where ignored the entire series and you can't admit that it was the Pacers that got the benefit of the doubt from refs the entire series...Not the team with three All-Stars but your own team was part of the cheating. 

What ever makes you sleep at night Rock-Star.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

:laugh:

The league conspired to try and get the Pacers to beat the Heat...

Pathetic.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

After all this time Drizzay still thinks the Pacers/Heat series was rigged for the Pacers to win, despite the fact the Heat won.

R-Star you shouldn't bother responding to this guy. I started doing it 10 minutes ago and it feels great


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

And even though Hibbert played the same way all playoffs. Hell, all season.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

doctordrizzay said:


> Most of the time Roy wasn't jumping straight up. You can't jump *INTO* guys...do you need a NBA Rules manual? Seriously, go on Ebay I'm sure you can find one. Educate yourself.
> 
> You guys don't even know the rules, which is sad.


So you're saying the league conspired to rig the game against it's signature player, who goes entire games between committing fouls and _years_ between fouling out despite playing one of the most physical styles in the league?



doctordrizzay said:


> _"Israel Gutierrez ‏@IzzyESPN 53s
> It's one thing to jump straight up. But what Hibbert gets away with is jumping forward w arms up. He gets that respect now."_


Oh yea? The guy _from_ Miami, who went to college in Florida, and used to be the beat writer for the Miami Heat thought that Miami should get more foul calls? You don't say......


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I'm so tired of people complaining about the "verticality" thing. The defender has _always_ had a right to the space he's in, whether he jumps or not, you just aren't allowed to come crashing down on the guy with your arms. When an offensive player's strategy is to run into the defender as hard as he can, it's _not_ an automatic foul every time - in fact, it should be a charge way more than it winds up being.


This just so happens to have been a "point of emphasis" in the referee meetings last offseason. They emerged from those meetings and put the buzz phrase "principal of verticality" in the mouths of every local announce team. You know how those things tend to spread from there.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> This just so happens to have been a "point of emphasis" in the referee meetings last offseason. They emerged from those meetings and put the buzz phrase "principal of verticality" in the mouths of every local announce team. You know how those things tend to spread from there.


My whole point is that Miami didn't get hosed against the Pacers - the whole argument seems to boil down to "the refs called the playoffs more physically than the regular season" to which I say......no ****. The really vocal Heat fans didn't have a problem with Shane Battier being allowed to drape himself all over Durant in 2012, but when someone else is allowed to play physically _against_ Lebron and/or Wade it's a conspiracy by the league to drum up ratings. 

Sacramento got hosed in 2002, Milwaukee got hosed in 2001 (if I remember correctly, if I don't) - Miami found themselves in a physical series this past year. There's a big difference, and they aren't the only team with a star wing player to find themselves in that predicament over the last several years.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> My whole point is that Miami didn't get hosed against the Pacers - the whole argument seems to boil down to "the refs called the playoffs more physically than the regular season" to which I say......no ****. The really vocal Heat fans didn't have a problem with Shane Battier being allowed to drape himself all over Durant in 2012, but when someone else is allowed to play physically _against_ Lebron and/or Wade it's a conspiracy by the league to drum up ratings.
> 
> Sacramento got hosed in 2002, Milwaukee got hosed in 2001 (if I remember correctly, if I don't) - Miami found themselves in a physical series this past year. There's a big difference, and they aren't the only team with a star wing player to find themselves in that predicament over the last several years.


No kidding. Its funny to hear guys like Drizzy who obviously weren't basketball fans as early back as 2002 when Kobe punched Bibby in the face and Bibby got called for a foul. Now that was obvious league tampering. 

Some of these Miami fans are hilarious.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> No kidding. Its funny to hear guys like Drizzy who obviously weren't basketball fans as early back as 2002 when Kobe punched Bibby in the face and Bibby got called for a foul. Now that was obvious league tampering.
> 
> Some of these Miami fans are hilarious.


Bibby never got called for a foul on that play. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Bibby never got called for a foul on that play.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


From what I remember, yea, he did. Kobe clocked him in the face and the Kings were whistled with a foul. 

Although it is over 10 years old. Perhaps I am wrong.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

R-Star said:


> From what I remember, yea, he did. Kobe clocked him in the face and the Kings were whistled with a foul.
> 
> Although it is over 10 years old. Perhaps I am wrong.


Negative. Kobe elbowed Bibby right in the face trying to defend him on an inbounds play. Bibby got knocked out and Kobe caught it, and they immediately fouled to stop the clock (to extend the game). I remember those games pretty clearly as they haunt my dreams still.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> Negative. Kobe elbowed Bibby right in the face trying to defend him on an inbounds play. Bibby got knocked out and Kobe caught it, and they immediately fouled to stop the clock (to extend the game). I remember those games pretty clearly as they haunt my dreams still.


Correct. The foul was called on Christie.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

From the big man in the middle twitter Roy Hibbert. Dude is putting in work this off season technically with his game, and in the gym gaining muscle. He actually makes Duncan look small.










The Pacers are going to be the shit this up coming year. I really can't wait to see the improvements Paul George makes. Dude is already ill on the court. I have no doubt he will be in MVP talks next season.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

PED's are one hell of drug. 


Good to see Hibbert giving it all he's got, Lebron needs to dunk on someone bigger anyways.


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

From doctordrizzay: No it sickens you that we know the rules of the game, and that Roy Hibbert who was third in fouls in the regular season * magically couldn't commit one.*

No what is sickening is that you are so willing to distort the truth. Fans like you are one of the reasons why so many hate your team. BTW, Hibbert averaged 4 fouls per game in that series. He fouled out once and had 5 fouls twice. But according to YOU – he didn’t get called for any. Unreal.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

77AJ said:


> From the big man in the middle twitter Roy Hibbert. Dude is putting in work this off season technically with his game, and in the gym gaining muscle. He actually makes Duncan look small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have doubts. It won't happen AJ.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I have doubts. It won't happen AJ.


In regards to what exactly ? Hibbert being the best center in the NBA ? Paul George getting MVP consideration ? Or the Pacers being the shit ? Personally I see all three happening. Both those guys have the mentality to be great. I really like their approach to the game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

77AJ said:


> In regards to what exactly ? Hibbert being the best center in the NBA ? Paul George getting MVP consideration ? Or the Pacers being the shit ? Personally I see all three happening. Both those guys have the mentality to be great. I really like their approach to the game.


Paul George will not get MVP consideration. While I dont think Hibbert will be the best center in the league either (too inconsistent) I can see it as a possibility. Whats weird is that if you think Hibbert will be the best center in the league it would just further hurt George's non-existent chances.

You heard it here first, Paul George will not finish in the top 3 of MVP voting.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Paul George will not get MVP consideration. While I dont think Hibbert will be the best center in the league either (too inconsistent) I can see it as a possibility. Whats weird is that if you think Hibbert will be the best center in the league it would just further hurt George's non-existent chances.
> 
> You heard it here first, Paul George will not finish in the top 3 of MVP voting.


Maybe you're right, but I have hall of fame expectations for these two guys. I'm putting their primes in that Shaq/Kobe sphere. Maybe not quite that great. But close, I think they have it in them. And they seem to have a good relationship with each other. Even Hibbert during a post-game press conference said he thinks Paul will be an MVP in the league. 

As great as the Heat, Bulls, Nets, and Knicks should be next year. I'm expecting the Pacers to be the best team in the East, and are going to rock the world of those teams in the playoffs on their way to their first championship. And I think it will be one of many.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

77AJ said:


> In regards to what exactly ? Hibbert being the best center in the NBA ? Paul George getting MVP consideration ? Or the Pacers being the shit ? Personally I see all three happening. Both those guys have the mentality to be great. I really like their approach to the game.


Change your ****ing avatar and find another team.

Let me explain something to you because you seem confused. You are not a Pacers fan. You are not welcome in the Pacers forum. You are not welcome in Pacers game threads.

You aren't a fan, so quit with the act. ****ing chump.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Paul George will not get MVP consideration. While I dont think Hibbert will be the best center in the league either (too inconsistent) I can see it as a possibility. Whats weird is that if you think Hibbert will be the best center in the league it would just further hurt George's non-existent chances.
> 
> You heard it here first, Paul George will not finish in the top 3 of MVP voting.


Meh, if everything goes right for George I can see him getting consideration. Not wining, but some recognition votes.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Change your ****ing avatar and find another team.
> 
> Let me explain something to you because you seem confused. You are not a Pacers fan. You are not welcome in the Pacers forum. You are not welcome in Pacers game threads.
> 
> You aren't a fan, so quit with the act. ****ing chump.


I have more time invested in watching the Pacers then you could dream up. I'll root for whoever I want.

later


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

77AJ said:


> I have more time invested in watching the Pacers then you could dream up. I'll root for whoever I want.
> 
> later


Nah, you really don't. 


And not later. Never. As in, you will never be a Pacer fan. There will never be a time you can post about the Pacers without the whole forum laughing at you.

I'll repeat. Do not post about the Pacers. Take George out of your avatar, and go back to rooting for the endless number of players and teams you've cheered for over the last couple season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Meh, if everything goes right for George I can see him getting consideration. Not wining, but some recognition votes.


I guess define consideration. If he gets a bunch of 4th and 5th place votes and finishes like 8th does that mean hardcore Pacer fan AJ was correct?

I'll say it, he won't get more than 2 first place votes (to account for loonies) and 5 second place votes.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I guess define consideration. If he gets a bunch of 4th and 5th place votes and finishes like 8th does that mean hardcore Pacer fan AJ was correct?
> 
> I'll say it, he won't get more than 2 first place votes (to account for loonies) and 5 second place votes.


We'll see. I'm not willing to write off his chances. If the Pacers take a step forward next season and George is their clear go to guy, then I can see him getting reasonable consideration. Not throw away votes.

That's best case scenario though.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

you're out of control - some of us may need to throw an intervention


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Best case scenario for George next semester is all nba second team and that is in NO way an insult to him. He's a great young player and one of my favorites to watch, and the pacers will be dirty this year but bron/kd are on another level


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think George in the next semester will ace calculus II


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> Best case scenario for George next semester is all nba second team and that is in NO way an insult to him. He's a great young player and one of my favorites to watch, and the pacers will be dirty this year but bron/kd are on another level
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Baring injury I don't disagree.

That is unless he is considered a 2 guard next year because of Grangers return. In which case I think he could make first team considering Kobe's injury and the fact that Hardens a chump.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> Baring injury I don't disagree.
> 
> That is unless he is considered a 2 guard next year because of Grangers return. In which case I think he could make first team considering Kobe's injury and the fact that Hardens a chump.


George is better suited for the three an I don't know if he could be as effective at the two considering his handle. 

I wouldn't be surprised if he had a better season then any shooting guard in the world because of Kobe's injury, but I think he'll be listed as a forward and penalized as such.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> George is better suited for the three an I don't know if he could be as effective at the two considering his handle.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if he had a better season then any shooting guard in the world because of Kobe's injury, but I think he'll be listed as a forward and penalized as such.
> 
> ...


Don't disagree. Just stating possibilities.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Paul George handles are underrated. Most guys would of coughed this ball up, and it would of been a break away dunk for the Heat going the other way. 






Paul George may have the quickest first step in the NBA.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Paul George does not have the handle of a star 2 guard. It comes with the territory when you're 6'10. 

Although I could be wrong. I couldn't even dream of watching as much of the Pacers as you have, right? I mean that's what you said. You've probably watched more Pacers games than anyone on the forum I'd bet.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

77AJ said:


> Paul George handles are underrated. Most guys would of coughed this ball up, and it would of been a break away dunk for the Heat going the other way.
> 
> Paul George's Dribbling Drill - YouTube
> 
> ...


Considering you've stated you have watched a bunch of Pacers games, I can't believe you think Paul George has good handles. I cringe when he's driving to the basket just because he's too loose with the ball and dribbling it at his waist. He was very sloppy at times last year, and a lot of his good offensive games came from a hot hand.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

77AJ said:


> Paul George's Dribbling Drill - YouTube


Most guys wouldn't have been that out of control to begin with.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Paul George is the man. Would be one of my fav players if he didn't play for the damn Pacers


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Everyone is really taking notice now to how much the reffing is advantageous to the Pacers.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Everyone is really taking notice now to how much the reffing is advantageous to the Pacers.


They're contenders now. Every contender gets calls. It has more to do with how they play than some kind of unfair treatment.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah they seem to be getting what the Spurs used to get, and actually more of what the Pistons used to get during their run. Which is "They're just a physical team and they play hard nosed defense." Anytime I hear an announcer say that to me it's virtuously synonymous with "They fall a lot and never get called for it." The Pacers are no different.


----------

